# Laptop Goes To Sleep Too Quickly



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

If I'm away from my computer for more than 2-3 minutes, it puts itself to sleep, which is really annoying since it takes a while to start back up. This started as soon as I upgraded to Windows 10 a month or two back.

My Windows 10 power settings are set to go to sleep after 45 minutes when plugged in. I've checked for any Lenovo bloatware but haven't seemed to find any. I bought a docking station around the same time, but I doubt that's the issue. Is there anything I'm missing? Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to Lenovo's website and download all of the latest Windows 10 drivers, they may have updated them.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Power options>Change Plan settings>Change Advanced Power Settings>Hard Disc. See what time is there. It's different from your personal settings. 20 minutes should be default.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks guys.

The hard disk turning off is set to 20 minutes. Should this be changed?

Also, I updated a few of my drivers (chipset, wireless, a few others). Is there any driver in particular I should install?

After installing those drivers, I don't think my laptop's falling asleep after a few minutes anymore. However, I'm having issues putting it to sleep now. Whenever I put it to sleep, it doesn't go to sleep--instead, the display just turns off as the fans still blow, and nothing can turn it back on but a cold restart. Extremely inconvenient since my laptop's in a tight spot with a Kensington lock I have to remove every time to hit the power button. Any ideas?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Leave at 20 minutes. Does the same thing happen if you put it to sleep immediately (manually)? Also, what setting are you using for the power button?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed 25 minutes for monitor and 45min -1 hr for hard drive and yes 20 minutes for hard drive could easily have been causing that.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is where it gets weird. The default for Sleep is 10 monitor, 30 Sleep. The advanced setting default is 20 for the discs. Seems a bit incongruous.


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

So I left it at 20, and set auto-sleep to off. My computer no longer goes to sleep automatically!

But whenever I put my computer to sleep manually (via keyboard shortcut), it goes into that weird state. It's definitely not running, because it's no longer viewable on my network, but it's not sleeping, because fans are whirring. CTRL+ALT+DEL, pressing the power button, and anything else doesn't work. Just holding the power button.

As far as settings for the power button go, it's set to sleep when the button is pressed, and do nothing when the lid's closed.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Ah that sounds like S1 sleep have you checked bios to see it is calling for S3 sleep?


----------



## Deleted041218 (May 27, 2009)

No, very good point, I'll check that too. Sorry for the late responses... my wireless network's a whole nother bag of worms.


----------

